# Kindle reading position



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Since I've never seen or touched a Kindle before, I have to wonder...

Can you read it in just about any reasonable position? What is the most comfortable position for you?

I like to read in bed a lot, but would also read sitting, standing in line, other positions.

This thread could get dicey, but I am asking in the most innocent (naive, non-Kindler) of ways. What's your favorite reading position?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I read in bed and on the sofa all the time. One reason I got it is I couldn't hold a heavy hardcover book up too well from those positions. The K has solved all of those problems.

Steve


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Libro pretty much any position you want. I do most of my reading sitting in bed or on my side. I've read in my hammock, sitting in doctor's offices, standing in lines, riding in the car while my hubby is driving. I have read some posts on here about reading while brushing your teeth.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

libro said:


> Since I've never seen or touched a Kindle before, I have to wonder...
> 
> Can you read it in just about any reasonable position? What is the most comfortable position for you?
> 
> ...


I either read lying on the sofa or in bed. Sometimes I prop the kindle up on a small pillow or just lean it against my legs if I am in a sitting position. Reading while lying down is so easy and comfortable. I don't know that I have a favorite position or place to read (except in the hammock by the pool)... I just love reading on it!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Keep in mind that while you are in "reading mode" i.e. have a book open on the Kindle, you can't accidentally press the letter keys, they don't work unless you hold the alt key. ALT+T = Time, ALT+B = Bookmark. So you can hold the Kindle at the bottom very easily. You can use it one handed or two handed. In the cover, or outside of it.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

In the five weeks I have been a kindler, I have read while:

sitting on a stool at the kitchen counter
sitting an over stuffed chair with my feet up on a hassock
sitting in a recliner
lying on my side in bed
riding in the van while my wife drives
waiting in doctors' offices
walking down the hall at work
standing out in the smoker's place of exile
sitting ....um.... other places
There are probably more that I can't remember, but that pretty well covers it.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Okay, so my suspicions were correct....all reading positions covered.  I especially like the fact that you don't have to juggle a really heavy, cumbersome book on your stomach when you're lying down.  The 800+ page books are not only difficult to open and read, but also very heavy when hardcover.  Kindle me!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Mrs. Ten spends quite a bit of her day laying on her side...I've found a bookstand that will hold her Kindle in a horizontal position so she can easily read the text. I have to position it just so in order for her to reach the page buttons, but it works fine for her purpose.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Just anyway you can read a book, you can read a Kindle and do it easier and with less effort.


It even has an auto page turner that will let you read hands free.  It has a 9 second preset so ad just the font so you can read a page in 9 seconds or less and have at it.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

You know the "complaints" that users accidentally touch the "page turn" button too easily?  Is this a minor gripe or legitimate?  Do you just get used to holding it a certain way?


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I read with mine in the cover... and don't really have issues accidently touching the next page button... I do, when reading with it laying on the arm of the loveseat have to watch my cats... they like turning the pages for me.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Page tuning accidentally: Minor...to the point of nonexistent once you spend 10 minutes with the Kindle.

Position: any and many...never a problem.  Plus I have this neat little stand that lets you tip it at any angle and even tilt it semi-sideways so that when your head is cocked so is the print.  My stand allows for 100 percent hands free especially if you use the auto page turn so the hitting the button is irrelevant. Though I don't use auto turn I push the button...but since I'm not holding my kindle and it's in my stand I can't accidentally hit it anyways.

I'm considering putting up my stand on Ebay to see what it does $$.  If I get any action; I may put a few up and use the $$ towards more BOOKS!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I had gotten to the point that it was very hard for me to read a traditional book in bed--issues of holding it, adjusting the light, adjusting the pillow, etc. With the Kindle, all that as vanished. I think it is the fact that I don't have to hold it open so I can actually have my hands and arms at my my side with the Kindle propped on a pillow on my knees. It is great.

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

I have found that while reading in bed, on my side, it is much better to have it in a cover. That way I can prop it on its edge and not have to worry about accidentally turning the page. Reading with out the cover does not give any place to prop it on its side.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I read on my bed, which its press against the farther corner from the door. On my bed I have a bunch of pillows (more than there is in the picture. I lay against the pillows and wrap up my legs in a quilt and read with my kindle in my left hand and my Zune in my right.
Or
If i am spending all day on campus, I find a quiet little corner to lean a chair against and curl up there.
Or
Sometime I read at my desk. (usually do this if I am working on notes that are on my kindle or editing my best friend's story, which I have on my kindle)


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I most often read:

sitting/lying on my side in bed
sitting/lying on my couch
sitting in a chair on my deck with my feet propped up
eating at the table with my Kindle propped up against a mug or in a stand

I bought something at a craft fair here in Idaho years ago that would allow me to prop a book up while I ate. It was a round "ball" of material loosely filled with small beanbag chair pellets (not the big kind). It _held_ the book easily enough but still problematic turning pages. With the Kindle, tho, it's *perfect*! I can prop the Kindle in the Bean Buddy, and just reach over and press the Next page button when I'm ready. I can always prop it at "just the right angle", even when I'm lying on my side on the couch or in bed. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm the tooth brushing reader  

You can read in any position where you have one hand free and a clear line of sight.  Actually, if you can prop the Kindle on something, you don't even need the hand except for turning pages.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Libro, I haven't read any responses so I might repeat a lot.
This is also something I worried about before I got my Kindle, but now i've had it for about 5 days and I can say there is no reading position I can do with a book that I can't do with my Kindle, and the Kindle even has more options. For example, when I'm lying with my news up I can just rest it against my legs, with a book the pages would flap over. You can bend the cover back like with a paperback or hold it out and up.
One noticeable disadvantage for me, that has nothing to do with position, is that with DTBs I sometimes flip the pages to see how long a chapter will be so I know if I have time to read it all (cause I hate stopping without a noticeable break). This is something rather hard to do with the Kindle 'cause you have to go next page a lot and then previous. But it's something I'm willing to give up for the Kindle advantages.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Before owning a Kindle, my biggest concern was the reports of poor design in the page turn keys...after my initial use of the Kindle, I came to appreciate and love the placement of the keys because it allows me to comfortably hold the Kindle and turn pages no matter what my reading position is (left handed when eating, right handed naturally, one handed on the couch, two handed on the bus..). Rather than a flaw, I think its very well designed for the specific purpose of supporting various reading positions.

The only challenge is to remember to put it in sleep mode when moving from my reading position to prevent accidental page turns.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Boston said:


> Before owning a Kindle, my biggest concern was the reports of poor design in the page turn keys...after my initial use of the Kindle, I came to appreciate and love the placement of the keys because it allows me to comfortably hold the Kindle and turn pages no matter what my reading position is (left handed when eating, right handed naturally, one handed on the couch, two handed on the bus..). Rather than a flaw, I think its very well designed for the specific purpose of supporting various reading positions.
> 
> The only challenge is to remember to put it in sleep mode when moving from my reading position to prevent accidental page turns.


I absolutely agree, I think the keys position are excellent. The only problem I had was when I was putting it in its cover and didn't know how to turn it on standby. I turned about 100 pages in the guidebook.
One lesser problem is turning back a page when reading without the cover bent back, you have to awkwardly reach around with your right hand or let go of the flap with your left.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> One lesser problem is turning back a page when reading without the cover bent back, you have to awkwardly reach around with your right hand or let go of the flap with your left.


I can curl my index finger around to press the previous page button, while holding my Kindle with my thumb and other fingers, if I am holding it with my left hand. Of course, if I was holding it with my right, well, I think I'd have a problem.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I agree, any position is the best Kindle reading position.

As for key placement, I really do love it, my little wish is that the previous and next page buttons on the next page side were flipped. I dunno why, I just wish they were.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> As for key placement, I really do love it, my little wish is that the previous and next page buttons on the next page side were flipped. I dunno why, I just wish they were.


I agree! And even know why. When I'm holding it with two hands the thumbs are generally hovering on the bottom half of the device. If I go forward too fast. . . I tend to read fast sometimes and don't always time my page turns well . . . or if I just want to re-read something on the previous page to be sure I'm clear on a character or something, I have to move my left hand to press the PREV PAGE button. If the two were reversed I could do this without moving my hands.

I also sometimes like to hold it with only my left hand. . . hot chocolate or something in the right hand. . .and when I hold it that way I tend to have it standing on my leg or the arm of a chair and my hand is higher. So the thumb is more over the upper half of the device and next page on the top would be more convenient.

Someone once suggested user defined buttons so that one could switch previous and next for how you use it. That would be cool. . . .make everyone happy!

Ann


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Just anyway you can read a book, you can read a Kindle and do it easier and with less effort...


This is really the key statement in the thread, IMHO. It is like the world's most convenient book.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

This "reading position" thread has definitely put this pre-Kindler _so far _ over the edge! It works me up into a Kindle Fury.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

libro said:


> This "reading position" thread has definitely put this pre-Kindler _so far _ over the edge! It works me up into a Kindle Fury.


Yep, there's a lot of drama other people think is nightmarish for the K that's really no big deal. Like "OMG ONE TIME I TURNED THE PAGE ON ACCIDENT, THE KINDLE SUUUUCKS!!!"
There's also the "OMG THE KINDLE IS SLIGHTLY BIGGER THAN A PAPERBACK (When it's in its case) NO ONE WANTS TO LUG THIS BEHEMOTH AROUND!!!" Which is another ridiculous concern, 'cause it looks pretty slick in its case and is really light.

What else is there...oh yeah the one I worried about the most, "OMG WHAT'S THAT FLICKER DO I HAVE TO SEE THAT EVERYTIME I TURN THE PAGE WON'T IT DAMAGE MY EYES?!?!?!?!?" Well, I don't even notice it now, and since the K doesn't give off any light it doesn't even feel like a real flicker and obv doesn't hurt the eyes.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Someone once suggested user defined buttons so that one could switch previous and next for how you use it. That would be cool. . . .make everyone happy!


I like that idea, cause I am happy with the buttons the way they are! I hold the K. with my left hand more than with my right, and, like I said, I don't have any problem reaching up with my index finger if I need the prev page button, but that would probably get tiring if I had to do it for every page. I can see how it would be more intuitive, though, to have next and prev at the same level on either side.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

MikeD said:


> This is really the key statement in the thread, IMHO. It is like the world's most convenient book.


Cool! do I get another tee-shirt?! 

The one thing I make sure I do no matter how I read my Kindle is to be sure that if I fall asleep reading, the Kindle will fall on the bed/couch/chair/table desk/ect... and not the floor. Hitting the floor would wake me up.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Yep, there's a lot of drama other people think is nightmarish for the K that's really no big deal. Like "OMG ONE TIME I TURNED THE PAGE ON ACCIDENT, THE KINDLE SUUUUCKS!!!"


If it's only a couple of pages then it's not a big deal. The problem is when it decides to make a major jump and you have to sit there digging your way back to where you were. There have been three times where my Kindle has made a major jump on me and I have no idea how it managed to go so far so quickly. There was even one time I landed in a completely different book, obviously had something to do with the Back button, but still quite a shock to find that you're not even in the book that you were reading.

Scrolling through numerous pages is one of the Kindle's greatest weaknesses, having the Next Page and Prev Page buttons be capable of changing more than one page per button press, which causes erratic page jumps, is bound to cause some issues.

Obviously it's not worthy of a "Kindle sucks" but you can't expect people to be happy about it either.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't find the accidental page turning any more bothersome than losing my place in a 'real book'.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I don't find the accidental page turning any more bothersome than losing my place in a 'real book'.


That's because there is no difference in that regard as losing your place in either equally sucks. The difference is in the ability to fix the problem. There's no convenient way to keep accidental page turning from happening with DTB's owing to their design. The accidental page turning on the Kindle can be minimized by simply having one button press, no matter how long it's held down, result in one page turn.

A fixable problem will always be more bothersome than a problem that's unfixable as knowing it didn't have to happen is very irritating, at least it is for me.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Selcien said:


> If it's only a couple of pages then it's not a big deal. The problem is when it decides to make a major jump and you have to sit there digging your way back to where you were. There have been three times where my Kindle has made a major jump on me and I have no idea how it managed to go so far so quickly. There was even one time I landed in a completely different book, obviously had something to do with the Back button, but still quite a shock to find that you're not even in the book that you were reading.
> 
> Scrolling through numerous pages is one of the Kindle's greatest weaknesses, having the Next Page and Prev Page buttons be capable of changing more than one page per button press, which causes erratic page jumps, is bound to cause some issues.
> 
> Obviously it's not worthy of a "Kindle sucks" but you can't expect people to be happy about it either.


Huh, I did not even know holding onto the next page button would make it skip more than one page. I actually think there's an advantage to this, especially in big works. For example, I have the Complete works of william shakespeare on my Kindle and there's not table of contents to jump to a certain play, but being able to skip hundreds of pages in one hold would help tremendously to move through the lengthy book quickly to find a certain play or sonnet.

I kind of wish the Kindle just used page numbers, or both pages and locations.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the Alt Back  simulaneously turns back about 20 pages.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

So Alt Next prob does the same.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Also you can jump big chunks by holding the ALT button and hitting next page - I think 20%?   I remember the trick but not the amount.  Used it a couple of times when I forgot to put Tia to sleep and one of the cats decided to step on the previous page button.

Katiekat


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> Also you can jump big chunks by holding the ALT button and hitting next page - I think 20%?  I remember the trick but not the amount. Used it a couple of times when I forgot to put Tia to sleep and one of the cats decided to step on the previous page button.
> 
> Katiekat


Hehe, whenever I put my Kindle down I always keep an eye because I know it will be the new thing my cats want to sleep on.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Huh, I did not even know holding onto the next page button would make it skip more than one page. I actually think there's an advantage to this, especially in big works. For example, I have the Complete works of william shakespeare on my Kindle and there's not table of contents to jump to a certain play, but being able to skip hundreds of pages in one hold would help tremendously to move through the lengthy book quickly to find a certain play or sonnet.
> 
> I kind of wish the Kindle just used page numbers, or both pages and locations.


You'd be better of just tapping it than holding it. In the quick experiment that I just did, tapping the Next Page quickly five times resulted in it changing five pages, and I slowly went backwards to make sure of the count. Much more controllable than just holding the button down.



katiekat1066 said:


> Also you can jump big chunks by holding the ALT button and hitting next page - I think 20%?  I remember the trick but not the amount. Used it a couple of times when I forgot to put Tia to sleep and one of the cats decided to step on the previous page button.
> 
> Katiekat


That has to be what I did then as deliberately trying to get it to skip pages by holding down the Next Page button didn't result in anywhere near as many page changes. Leave it to me to not only accidentally hit the Next Page button but to also hit the Alt button at the same time. *sigh*

Of course, I still have no idea how I managed to jump to another book as it's not like I had just come from that book when it happened, but still, you got to love it that a complaint can result in finding out some really cool stuff.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I have learned in navigating my bible that from the table of contents if I tap next page 5 times that takes me to New Testament.  I often tap several times to get further along in a biblical chapter.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Selcien said:


> You'd be better of just tapping it than holding it. In the quick experiment that I just did, tapping the Next Page quickly five times resulted in it changing five pages, and I slowly went backwards to make sure of the count. Much more controllable than just holding the button down.


Yeah I like that it keeps count well.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I've found that the Go to function works well with skipping ahead or back. I bought a cookbook for Zelda that didn't have sections formatted, so I went ahead 100 pages at a time, until I found the sections, then I put a bookmark at the beginning of each section. That way I can go to any bookmark without having to scroll through again. It isn't perfect, but it works pretty well.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Yeah I like that it keeps count well.


I just did a test of ten and one of fifteen pages to make sure that more taps didn't cause issues (the first test only had five taps), tapping quickly forward and then quickly back. When you go back quickly it seems like it's frozen but it's just a delay before it jumps directly to the page your last tap put it on, and it's an accurate count. Should be very consistant.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

for $1.85 you can have complete works of Shakespeare that will have table of contents links. I chose this over the free ones available.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Dori said:


> for $1.85 you can have complete works of Shakespeare that will have table of contents links. I chose this over the free ones available.


Huh, 1.85 for good formatting and a table of contents, VERY worth it, thank you for the link.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Just checked my version out and even can select exact scene #.  I apologize for being terribly off topic here but just wanted Micd to see this.
I read my Shakespeare in my recliner with dog in lap.  LOL


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

After the first 5 minutes of using Pheobe, I got used to holding Pheobe and didn't accidently turn the page once.


----------



## Violet (Jun 17, 2010)

libro said:


> Since I've never seen or touched a Kindle before, I have to wonder...
> 
> Can you read it in just about any reasonable position? What is the most comfortable position for you?
> 
> ...


Kindle 2 is heavier than a paperback but lighter than most hardbacks. It's also breakable. So you want to have a good non-tiring hold on it. The Kindle 2 itself is fairly smooth and slippery though that can be improved a lot with either a silicone skin or with some read-in cases. I think cases with a cover that flips all the way back (horizontally or vertically) offer the most options for holding a Kindle.

I'm currently using the Simplecase for Kindle 2
http://www.amazon.com/SimpleCase-Kindle-UPDATED-IMPROVED-Generation/dp/B002Q5N21G

I got it as my first case because 
1. It serves as a both book cover and a totally closeable case
2. If the zippers are opened fully you can flip the cover back
3. I am a klutz and wanted a holder to protect the kindle from myself and my cat

I sometimes read by flipping the case cover back and holding up the Kindle by putting my hand behind the bottom of the case cover w/ (I think) just my thumb and pinkie between the cover and the back of the kindle half of the case. Hard to explain but the kindle ends up resting on the base of my palm and held upright by my hand. And my arm or elbow rests on my lap if possible. It's a one-hand hold and I change the page with the other hand.

Sometimes I prop up the Kindle (with folded back case) on any convenient object that I can set on my lap.

When lounging on the couch with my legs up or sitting as a passenger in the car, I sometimes sit the bottom edge of the kindle on my lap and fold the cover back about 3/4 of the way and put it between my knees to hold the Kindle at the angle I want. Then I don't have to hold it up at all and I just need to flip the pages. That idea came from another purchaser's comment (maybe on Amazon).

BTW - for the ultimate in laziness, see this guy's blog article and Kindle holder.
http://blog.xkcd.com/2009/04/13/the-pursuit-of-laziness/


----------



## Annag (May 30, 2010)

I take my kindle with me everywhere, I read on the train, dr waiting rooms at home I like to read in bed or on the sofa.  Reason I bought it was because a) hardcovers were heavy, b) I was running out of space c) I can carry my books with me everywhere.  I love it


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

You can read the Kindle in any position/location you can read a book. 

Mike


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> Actually, if you can prop the Kindle on something, you don't even need the hand except for turning pages.


And if the book has text-to-speech, you don't even have to do that. You can turn the volume down and the Kindle turns the pages for you.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I am currently reading a DTB because it's a title I have to read and it is not in Kindle format. This is the first DTB I've read since getting my Kindle, and I realize that I am soooo spoiled! It's such a pain holding the book open without breaking the spine, and switching hands to see each page. I miss reading on my Kindle so much. It is easy, annoyance-free, pain-free, and much, much faster.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

I love reading using my Peeramid -- if you like to read in bed -- it's awesome -- you can even read laying on your side with the Kindle on its side.

Here's the Peeramid:

http://www.peeramid.com/

I purchased mine from Amazon


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Before Kindle I couldn't read on my inversion table or the exercise bike and reading in the bathtub was painful. My ever favorite place to read is still the bed though. With Kindle, it's much more comfortable to read while laying on my side than with DTBs because I don't need to keep turning to the other side with every page turn.


----------



## egrolman (Jun 24, 2010)

Vampyre said:


> It even has an auto page turner that will let you read hands free. It has a 9 second preset so ad just the font so you can read a page in 9 seconds or less and have at it.


Can someone tell me more about the auto page turner? Does the Kindle 2 have it? This is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

K2 does not have this feature. BUT, if the book is text to speech compatible, you can turn that feature on, turn the volume off, and the pages will turn for you.


----------

